# Identify a Ford 3000



## pinkpanther (Mar 22, 2020)

My father in law gave me a Ford 3000 tractor with a FEL. He said it was running when he parked it and it is diesel. He recently passed so I didnt get a lot of information regarding starting it, fuel shut offs... It is a nine hour drive to get down to see it and I made a quick trip down for other business. It is mostly buried under ice and snow, partially under a tarp. What I could get at is the following. The grill is the silver one, no lights in it and it has small red marker lights on the back of the fenders, there is also a silver lever that is pointed down on the left side of the dash, I cant see the serial numbers, they are under the big pile of ice and snow. I was hoping to figure out a year with this limited information so I can read up on it and try to get it going at a later date so i can move it to my farm. Any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

So Welcome to the forum. have a look here to get you going in the right direction.
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/2/5/259-ford-3000.html


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The grille indicates an early (1965-68) 3000, but you really need the numbers to be sure.
How to find the numbers to identify the tractor:





Apart from the Oaktree site (linked to in the description of the video), you will find this document useful:
http://nouveauredneck.mywebcommunity.org/

User Manual:
www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Operators%20Manual%20All%20Purpose%20and%20LCG%20Tractors%202000,3000,4000,and%205000.pdf

Shop Manual and other information:
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-2000-3000-4000-3-cyl-1-65-12-74-shop-manual.6/
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-1000-series-identification.11/
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-1000-series-1-65-12-74-wiring-info.13/


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

pinkpanther said:


> My father in law gave me a Ford 3000 tractor with a FEL. He said it was running when he parked it and it is diesel. He recently passed so I didnt get a lot of information regarding starting it, fuel shut offs... It is a nine hour drive to get down to see it and I made a quick trip down for other business. It is mostly buried under ice and snow, partially under a tarp. What I could get at is the following. The grill is the silver one, no lights in it and it has small red marker lights on the back of the fenders, there is also a silver lever that is pointed down on the left side of the dash, I cant see the serial numbers, they are under the big pile of ice and snow. I was hoping to figure out a year with this limited information so I can read up on it and try to get it going at a later date so i can move it to my farm. Any information is greatly appreciated.


The 3 cylinder 2000 and 3000 Fords were built from 1965-75 and the next series newer were the 2600 and 3600 Fords built from 1976-81.
All of these tractors were very close to being identical.
Read about them all. If you are certain it is a 3000 go ahead and buy a repair manual for it. Most bang for your buck is the I&T FO-31 manual - about $30 at most websites or tractor emporiums, etc. 
While you wait to go pick it up your tractor, take the advice of the great John Muir who wrote the wonderful repair manual, 
'How to keep your Volkswagen alive. The manual for the complete idiot.'
On the first page he writes:
"Take this manual and read it cover to cover, like you would a novel, and familiarize yourself with all of the systems in your machine."
I still think that is great advice and I always take the time to sift through the manuals for a new to me machine.
I would also look for a copy of the original owners manual for it. Either used (my preference) or a reprint and read that too. It is chock full of useful info that pertains specifically to your tractor.
Look on ebay for one.
You are in good company here as there are several of us who own and love those little 3 cylinder Fords. Well maybe not Good company... we might lead you down that primrose path to more tractors and or a restoration. Wink.
Welcome to the board.


----------



## pinkpanther (Mar 22, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. I will get some numbers from the tractor when all the ice and snow has melted off the tarps. I found a site where they were selling the Ford 3000 so there was a good variety of years available and I was able to see a few similarities from what little I could see of my tractor. It sure looks pre 70's, and the manual I downloaded follows all the 10 year range of when these tractors were built. I have started following some forums and am trying to get some more information as I go. One thing I was wondering about was whether all the transmissions will enable me to go slow enough to run a rototiller, unlike my 8N. The fact that this tractor is a diesel will test my abilities but I am looking forward to having a FEL so it will all even out. Funny you mention more tractors. I drive by, what I think is an 8N, all the time. They have taken the FEL off and the poor thing has sat in the weather for the past 2 years. I really want to go and inquire about it, but not sure the wife would see my point of view. Anyways, cheers and stay safe


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

pinkpanther said:


> Thanks for the replies. I will get some numbers from the tractor when all the ice and snow has melted off the tarps. I found a site where they were selling the Ford 3000 so there was a good variety of years available and I was able to see a few similarities from what little I could see of my tractor. It sure looks pre 70's, and the manual I downloaded follows all the 10 year range of when these tractors were built. I have started following some forums and am trying to get some more information as I go. One thing I was wondering about was whether all the transmissions will enable me to go slow enough to run a rototiller, unlike my 8N. The fact that this tractor is a diesel will test my abilities but I am looking forward to having a FEL so it will all even out. Funny you mention more tractors. I drive by, what I think is an 8N, all the time. They have taken the FEL off and the poor thing has sat in the weather for the past 2 years. I really want to go and inquire about it, but not sure the wife would see my point of view. Anyways, cheers and stay safe


My NAA struggled with a rotarty tiller. It pulled it too fast with the single speed tranny. Worst, the governor would surge and produce wavy ground. Also, I had to make 4-5 passes gradually lowering the tiller to compensate. I acquired a 1970 Ford 4000 with the H/L transmission. The 4000 stays on the 1800 rpm setpoint and never varies, one pass gets full depth of 8-10 inches. Not powder, but well tilled and notging but smooth, level ground. The H/L transmission is a marvel to me on how well it works with sll the implements from brush hog, tiller, potato plow, trencher, and grader blade. The slower travel with all these produce better initial results and fewer redoes in faster time because of less multiple passes to get the same result. I guarantee you will be pleased with the performance difference. I keep the NAA because the 4000 is too big for some jobs that the NAA does better. And vice versa. Nothing wrong with having two tractors with implements for specific jobs in each. Wife will never understand the need for 2 tractors. I just tell her to ask her Dad whynhe has 7 in the stable. One word, get a set of adjustable sway bars to lock the rear implements in place. I found a set of screw type for $32, and would not do without them. You can adjust them independently and lock the implement position solid. The NAA has a set of metal bars, not adjustable, which cut down the wild flops, but will not lock the implement in place and give poor performance with the potato plow and grader blade. You will be quite happy with the 3000. They are great all.round tractors.


----------



## Gary K (Jan 31, 2021)

Trying to ID my tractor Ford 3000 Tractor# C226136 / Model C1023C / Unit 9A3B / Eng.8K24B / Trans 8J25B Hyd. Pump 8L18B / Rear Axle 8K22B / Hyd. Lift 8L27B


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Gary K said:


> Trying to ID my tractor Ford 3000 Tractor# C226136 / Model C1023C / Unit 9A3B / Eng.8K24B / Trans 8J25B Hyd. Pump 8L18B / Rear Axle 8K22B / Hyd. Lift 8L27B


Welcome Gary.
Best to start a new thread rather than piggyback on an old one.
Model C1023C
C= 3000 built after 4/1968
10= ag/all purpose
2= gas engine
3= Live 540 pto
C= 8 speed

Unit 9A3B
9= 1969
A= January
3= 3rd day of the month
B= afternoon shift

C226136. Is the serial #
C= built in USA
226136 = consistent with a very early 1969 model.

The other numbers tell you the date when that component was built. The month was designated by a letter.
A=Jan
B=Feb
The letter I was not used.
A B C D E F G H J K L M


Example: 
Pump 8L18B
8=1968
L= November
18= day of the month
B= aft shift


----------

